# Siemens LOGOG max. Erweiterungen



## Eigenheim_Bastler (29 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Hat jemand die Angaben zur Hand wie viel Erweiterungen (DM16) ich an ein LOGO8 anhängen kann?

Ich möchte gerne ein LOGO8 mit vier DM16 verwenden.

Gruss


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (29 März 2022)

Hallo,
Siehe hier.








						LOGO! Erweiterungsmodule
					

Ein breites Spektrum an Erweiterungsmodulen ermöglicht es, eine LOGO! Konfiguration individuell auszubauen. Maximal sind 24 digitale Eingänge, 20 digitale Ausgänge, 8 analoge Eingänge und 8 analoge Ausgänge möglich.




					new.siemens.com
				



Möglich ja. Aber nicht mit einer einzigen Logo.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (30 März 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann realisiere ich das Projekt mit einer SPS, da habe ich dann genügend Digitale Eingänge.

Weist du vielleicht ob man das LOGO Text-Display auch an einer Wago SPS betreiben kann?
Ich finde diese Text-Displays für kleine Anwendungen sehr gut auch preislich sehr interessant.


----------



## GUNSAMS (30 März 2022)

Das Logo TDE kann nur an einer Logo 0BA8 betrieben werden. Es kann nur Meldetexte anzeigen, welche im Logo-Programm erstellt werden.


----------



## hucki (30 März 2022)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Dann realisiere ich das Projekt mit einer SPS, da habe ich dann genügend Digitale Eingänge.


Die LOGO!-Basismodule lassen sich relativ einfach per Netzwerk koppeln und sind ja kaum teurer als die Erweiterungsmodule.

IMHO auch eine überlegenswerte Alternative, wenn es nur um die Anzahl der IOs geht..


----------



## sunny22 (31 März 2022)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit das Selbe Problem mit der IO-Grenze bei einer Regelung für eine Fußbodenheizung. Ich bin dann bei der easy E4 von Eaton gelandet. Die kann mehr IO's. Auch nett im Bundle mit dem kleinen Grafik HMI.


----------



## sunny22 (1 April 2022)

Was auch interessant sein könnte ist die M172 Serie von Schneider. Da hat das Grundmodul schon ordentlich IO's und die Entwicklungsumgebung für die Steuerungen gibt es gratis.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (10 April 2022)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Das Logo TDE kann nur an einer Logo 0BA8 betrieben werden. Es kann nur Meldetexte anzeigen, welche im Logo-Programm erstellt werden.


Schade, finde diese Meldetexte super für kleine Anlagen oder Steuerungen.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen
Schaue mir jedenfalls die genannten alternativen genau an.


----------



## deh0511 (5 Juli 2022)

SIEMENS Logo 8 kann im maximalausbau Digital 24 Eingänge und 20 Ausgänge mit einen 2. Grundgerät geht über modbus mehr


----------



## hucki (5 Juli 2022)

deh0511 schrieb:


> mit einen 2. Grundgerät geht über modbus mehr


Mit dem 2. Grundgerät geht auch ohne ModBus mehr.

ModBus macht es IMHO nur unnötig kompliziert. Die "normalen" Netzwerk-IOs z.B. sind da deutlich einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## Loenne (5 Juli 2022)

Hallo Eigenheim_Bastler,



GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Das Logo TDE kann nur an einer Logo 0BA8 betrieben werden. Es kann nur Meldetexte anzeigen, welche im Logo-Programm erstellt werden.





Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Schade, finde diese Meldetexte super für kleine Anlagen oder Steuerungen.



schau mal hier: Kinco GL070E 7" Touchpanel. Für fast den gleichen Preis wie das TDE von Siemens bekommst du hier ein Touchdisplay welches etwas größer ist als das TDE, dir aber darüber hinaus weitaus wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. 

So ist es z.B. problemlos möglich eigene auch Grafiken nach deinen Vorstellungen zu erstellen. Da das Kinco für die Logo Anbindung schon einen passenden Treiber mitbringt kannst du Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, etc. auch von mehreren Logo´s mit einem Kinco direkt anzusprechen.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 Juli 2022)

Produktinformationen "Kinco GL070E 7" Green Series Widescreen HMI-Touchpanel"
Das *GL070E* ist ein modernes, vielseitiges und sehr kosteneffektives HMI Touchpanel mit 7'' Bildschirmdiagonale und einer Auflösung von 800 * 480 Pixeln von Kinco mit Ethernetschnittstelle. (Hinweis für Bestandskunden: Das GL070E ist das Nachfolgemodell des MT4434TE und ist von den Einbaumaßen her kompatibel. Programme können portiert werden.)
_Wichtiger Hinweis: Mit dem Kinco *GT070HE* ist inzwischen ein verbessertes Gerät mit den gleichen Abmessungen, gleichen Funktionen und gleichem Preis verfügbar. Es hat einen helleren und höher auflösenden Bildschirm.
Hier die Details dazu:_
https://www.spstiger.de/Kinco-GT070...creen-HMI-Touchpanel-mit-Ethernet/KIH.GT070HE
_Für neue Projekte würden wir dieses Modell empfehlen._


----------



## Lars Vogel (16 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen SPS, die mehr als 24 Ein- und 20 Ausgänge und die Bauform einer LOGO hat.
Dabei bin ich auf InLogo gestoßen. In Verbindung mit AKtron-IO können 64 Ein- und 64 Ausgänge an eine LOGO angeschlossen werden.
Scheint neu zu sein.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß Lars


----------



## GUNSAMS (16 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen SPS, die mehr als 24 Ein- und 20 Ausgänge und die Bauform einer LOGO hat.


Damit widersprichst du dir schon.
Entweder suchst eine günstige SPS mit mehr als die Logo verwalten kann aber deren Bauform hat ...
oder du spamst Links zu einer physikalischen Erweiterung für die Logo.


----------



## Ralle (16 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch auf der Suche ...
> 
> Gruß Lars


Hallo Lars, mach doch bitte ein neues Thema auf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Lass besser die Finger davon



Lars Vogel schrieb:


> bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen SPS, die mehr als 24 Ein- und 20 Ausgänge und die Bauform einer LOGO hat.


Dann nimm halt eine Eaton EasyE4, da sind maximal 188 E/A möglich.
https://www.eaton.com/de/de-de/cata...ion---sensors/easyE4-programmable-relays.html


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (16 Oktober 2022)

Also schaut irgendwie nach bastel Lösung aus. Hab nicht mal herausgefunden ob das die originale logo verwendet oder ihre eigene Logo. Denke das ist sowas wie vipa etc. Als Gegenstück zur 300er. Zum spielen basteln schaut es ned mal schlecht aus. 
Industrie Lösung eher nein.


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Ich finde das ErweiterungModul interessant mir stellt sich nur die Frage (1) was ist wenn ich schon den maximal Ausbau mir logo Modulen erreicht habe ? Gehen immer noch die versprochenen Kanäle ?
(2) wie spreche ich die Erweiterung an? Mit VB Adressen oder über Merker ?
(3) wie zuverlässig Funktioniert es?
(4) Eaton ist für mich keine Lösung deswegen arbeite ich seit über 20 Jahren mit der Logo ich werde mit Eaton nicht warm


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

Die aktuellen Logo können auch Modbus.
Eigentlich müssten da doch auch Modbus E/A-Erweiterungen möglich sein.
Hat das schon jemand getestet?


----------



## maxder2te (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Logo können auch Modbus.
> Eigentlich müssten da doch auch Modbus E/A-Erweiterungen möglich sein.
> Hat das schon jemand getestet?


Das sollte gehen, ist aber wohl nicht interessant, weil man auf diese Weise auch viele Logos untereinander vernetzen kann und das ist wahrscheinlich günstiger und flexibler.

Hab grade erst Versuche gemacht ob man nicht umgekehrt Logo-Module als Modbus-EAs an einem anderen System verwenden kann, und das war ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

Hallo GUNSAMS,


GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Damit widersprichst du dir schon.
> Entweder suchst eine günstige SPS mit mehr als die Logo verwalten kann aber deren Bauform hat ...
> oder du spamst Links zu einer physikalischen Erweiterung für die Logo.


Ich verstehe den Grund deiner "Einschätzung" nicht.
Auf der o.g. Suche habe ich InLOGO und AKtron-IO gefunden und nach Erfahrungen gefragt.
Durch die Erweiterbarkeit auf 128 EAs kann sich der Umstieg auf eine andere SPS erübrigen.

Tschö Lars


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo Lars, mach doch bitte ein neues Thema auf.


Macht Sinn. Wunsch erfüllt ;-)


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Man kann auch z.B. Wago Steuerungen mit der Logo verbinden per Modbus 

Das interessante an der Zusatzplatine ist die Offenheit die sich daraus ergibt ich werde es beobachten und habe einen fragenkatalog
An den Hersteller per Email versendet mal schauen was kommt villeicht bestelle ich mir mal die Platine 30 Euro gehen ja noch


----------

